# Balzer auf der Boot in Düsseldorf



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2005)

Die Firma Balzer stellt auf der boot 2005 vom 15.01. bis 23.01.2005 das neue Angelgeräte-Programm vor. Daneben werden Mitglieder der Balzer-Expertenteams vor Ort die Angler in allen Fachfragen beraten sowie zahlreiche interessante Vorträge über Bootsangeln, Schleppfischen, Raubfischangeln usw. halten. Der Balzer-Stand befindet sich in Halle 2, in unmittelbarer Nähe zum Kommunikationscenter Sportfischen.


----------

